# First "selfmade" pc any advice/help from the pros ?



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

im am trying to see what parts i can get for my budget and if it will crash for some reason. config...

ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77, Socket-1155
Corsair Dominator DDR3 1866MHz 8GB
Intel® Core i5-2550K Socket-LGA1155, Quad Core, 3.4Ghz, 6MB
Corsair TX V2 850W PSU
Corsair SSD Force Series 3, 120GB
MSI GeForce GTX 560Ti 1GB

its going to be cooled by an Corsair H100 Hydro. i´m most concerned wheter the system will crash, and if i will be able to run F.eks far cry 3 on ultra. i will by the release have added another MSI GeForce GTX 560Ti 1GB and another 4GB ram and an insane amount of cooling just in case but first will i be able to run it on ultra with only one?. any suggestions to make it better ? max price is 1800$ but of cause it can be pressed up to 1900$ 
hope any fellow gamers can help. 
kind regards Rasmus Kristensen.


----------



## Soup (Jun 28, 2012)

If it were me, I'd

nix the 2550k in favor of the 2500k(cheaper)
don't worry about the extra 4GB of sys RAM(8GB is plenty)
get a GTX670 instead of the 560Ti sli


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Jun 28, 2012)

+1 for the gtx 670

doesn't he need an ivy bridge cpu to enable pci-e 3.0 ?


----------



## Darkleoco (Jun 28, 2012)

+2 for the gtx 670


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 28, 2012)

+3?


----------



## Soup (Jun 28, 2012)

Fatal1ty39 said:


> doesn't he need an ivy bridge cpu to enable pci-e 3.0



Yeah but who needs 3.0?


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

the problem with the 670 is that it 3.289kr.-=549,48$ and i do not have that kind of money right now. and waiting is NOT an option 
btw thanks for the fast answer


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

and i will now drop the extra 4gb
and check the 2500k instead of the 2550k


----------



## Soup (Jun 28, 2012)

bagner said:


> 3.289kr.-=549,48$










Poor Danes... $400 here


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

and now im going to change to a 2500k thx


----------



## Soup (Jun 28, 2012)

bagner said:


> waiting is NOT an option



In that case I'd get an HD7850 over the 560Ti and CF it later


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

yeah Denmark is one of the most expensive countries. 
i normally stick to the nvidia. but why not try somthing new.
will i be able to run far cry 3 with those changes ?


----------



## Soup (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, that CF will chew it up and spit it out looking pretty


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

sounds awesome. and there's no way i can possible "burn" it down or any other way destroy it.


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

Fatal1ty39 wrote that i needed a ivy bridge cpu to enable pci-e 3.0 is that important ?
i know that you wrote that i dident need it but why ?


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jun 28, 2012)

OK, here we go.

PCI-e 3.0 is a new feature.  It was first adopted (tentatively) by the x79 PCH, but Ivy Bridge is the first mainstream platform to adopt it.

PCI-e 3.0 requires some specific hardware:
1) Ivy Bridge series (3xxx) processor.
2) Z75/77 series PCH.


If you're dead set on a 2500k (and don't plan on upgrading the processor in the next two years), then save a little money and get a Z68 PCH board.  The only things the Z7x series PCH beats Z68 on is PCI-e 3.0 and two other not often used features.



I would actually recommend a 3570k processor, paired with a Z77 or Z75 based board.  The price difference shouldn't be huge, and you've got the ability to upgrade to a PCI-e 3.0 based graphics card in the future.

Currently, only a few cards even recognize PCI-e 3.0.  Its use in the future is what will be more interesting.


Edit:
Sorry, the 3570k may not be available at reasonable pricing near you.  Also, you can "burn down" a billion dollar PC with improper overclocking.  If you run this at stock (or only a low overclock) then you'll have absolutely not problems.


----------



## Soup (Jun 28, 2012)

Even the 7970 and 680 hardly saturate PCIe 2.0 bandwidth. See here.



> ...there's no way i can possible "burn" it down or any other way destroy it.



There are lot's of ways to kill a machine. But as long as you take your time and ask questions about things you're not sure of, this one will be fine.


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

ahh thanks. i was thinking of upgrading within the next 2 years. so i have to go with the pci-e 3.0 thank both of you. 
well guess i will be alot on this forum then  thanks alot


----------



## Soup (Jun 28, 2012)

Welcome! I'm pretty new myself but these guys are always helpful.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 28, 2012)

+4 for the gtx 670

LOL


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 28, 2012)

+5


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 28, 2012)

Remember to also get a windows license for it.


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

you guys really like gtx 670 
yep windows already bought


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Jun 28, 2012)

how about the hd7870 how much does it cost.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 28, 2012)

What are you using to check prices?


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 28, 2012)

670 is better than 7870
http://www.hwcompare.com/12502/geforce-gtx-670-vs-radeon-hd-7870/


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

hd7870=400$
i am using komplett.dk it a danish store. they pretty much have the cheapest stuff and a wide selection


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

and thats the cheapest hd7870


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 28, 2012)

And a 7970 is down to the same as a 670.

If you're up for a bit wider price view, you could try edbpriser.dk. Just be sure to check company websites, because they do occasionally have wrong price listed.


----------



## Irony (Jun 28, 2012)

I would say 670. Gigabyte or evga.


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

just checked all the items and komplett is pretty much the cheapest


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Jun 28, 2012)

anyone think he should get a cheaper motherboard like the Asrock z77 extreme4 and try to get the gtx670.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah. Can be nice to have other references though. 

Also, do you have a cabinet already?
Just trying to learn if the 1800 is for GPU, CPU, PSU, SSD, RAM and motherboard only?

Is a 670 really better than a 7970?


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

this is all i was planing on getting. 
http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=659605

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=645800

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=748566

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=755445

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=742811

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=623456

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=639424

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=622728

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=649659

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=635806


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

but i like the sabertooth


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 28, 2012)

The 3570k is 10 dkk cheaper than the 2550k. 

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=660227


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 28, 2012)

You like the sabertooth? How about under 30FPS in a game you like due to having a shiny sabertooth and a cheap card?


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 28, 2012)

With what he listed, he seems to be able to get a 7850 within the 1800.
But for the 670 he needs to change something, or go over.
(Also, the 7970 is not an interesting option at the same price as a 670?)

How many DKK do you have for the projekt? 10-11k's?


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

hehe yes 
well a gtx 560 ti isn´t exactly crappy.
i just dont like having a cheap motherboard and a god graphic card.
i would rather have a good motherboard and then running sli, upgrading the ram and so on.


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

i would like too keep it under 10k=1670,65 but if i will be able to not upgrading the pc for like a year or a half year then 11k=1837,71$ isnt out of the picture


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 28, 2012)

Think a 7850 might be worth the higher price, but not that well into what's better than what. And still not blowing the budget.

200 more for this. It's a bit OC'ed:
http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=745702

Or this for the same cost:
http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=745861


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 28, 2012)

bagner said:


> hehe yes
> well a gtx 560 ti isn´t exactly crappy.
> i just dont like having a cheap motherboard and a god graphic card.
> i would rather have a good motherboard and then running sli, upgrading the ram and so on.



The 560Ti is not crappy. But I would certainly not buy one if I were to build a new machine.
In the following month (s) the card will be replaced by the GTX660 but today there are only two cards worth buying if you game at 1080p, the GTX670 for a budget over 300$ and the 7850 for a budget up to 300$.


----------



## badtaylorx (Jun 28, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> You like the sabertooth? How about under 30FPS in a game you like due to having a shiny sabertooth and a cheap card?



and how exactly would that be the fault of the sabertooth???.....

the sabertooth and an o/c able K ver. i5 is MORE than enough cpu for ANY game......

id ditch the H100 and spend my savings on the gpu tho.....


----------



## Soup (Jun 28, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> id ditch the h100 and spend my savings on the gpu tho



+1


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

which of the 670 brands would you recommend ?


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Jun 28, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> and how exactly would that be the fault of the sabertooth???.....



nothing he was referring to the price of the sabertooth 1600 kr about 267 usd.


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Jun 28, 2012)

bagner said:


> which of the 670 brands would you recommend ?


 evga or gigabyte or asus you can check the reviews of the gtx 670 on this site.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 28, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> and how exactly would that be the fault of the sabertooth???.....
> 
> the sabertooth and an o/c able K ver. i5 is MORE than enough cpu for ANY game......
> 
> id ditch the H100 and spend my savings on the gpu tho.....



Well the OP got it. I was trying to say that he could spend less on a motherboard and more on a GPU. Sorry if I wasn't too explicit. You can overclock the heck out of an i5 on the sabertooth but an 560Ti will not give you 60FPS on ULTRA preset in BF3 for example and Lord knows what will be the requirements for FAR CRY 3


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

so i cant even run BF3 on ultra with a OC 560ti ????!!


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 28, 2012)

Hate to repeat myself, but the edit came a bit late.

Found this for the same as the 560 ti, and about half the price of a 670:

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=745861


----------



## Soup (Jun 28, 2012)

bagner said:


> so i cant even run BF3 on ultra with a OC 560ti ????!!



not at 1080p


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 28, 2012)

bagner said:


> so i cant even run BF3 on ultra with a OC 560ti ????!!



You can but you'll get something like this:







now, you can see there also the 7850 linked by agent00skid. These cards overclock better than the 560, they have 2GB VRAM and OCed can reach GTX580 performance.


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

i think im going to go with the 670 and when needed then buy another one. but thanks alot for helping


----------



## Soup (Jun 28, 2012)

bagner said:


> i think im going to go with the 670



win


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 28, 2012)

So going to bite the apple and take a high price, or rethink your other choices? 

And remember the CPU. 

Also, if anybody have thoughts on my contributions to this thread, do please tell me via PM.


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

so it comes down to these to.
http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=751358
http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=752229
i like the asus but that only because of the to big ass fans.
whats wrong with the cpu?


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 28, 2012)

Not wrong, but the 3570k instead of the 2550k. 

Or whatever you choose.


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

i just compared the cpu´s and i cant seem to so any difference other than the 3570k-2550k in the name ?


----------



## Soup (Jun 28, 2012)

different features

3570k is Ivy Bridge

2550k is Sandy Bridge

I would still personally go with 2500k


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Soup (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd also go with the EVGA as I've read many more complaints about the ASUS.


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

why the ivy is never ??


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 28, 2012)

He seems to be talking of SLI with the 670, so don't you think PCI-E 3 would be good future-proofing?


----------



## bagner (Jun 28, 2012)

i definetly have check into that


----------



## Soup (Jun 28, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> PCI-E 3 would be good future-proofing?



No. Look at PCIe 3.0 vs 1.1 even... Hardley a difference in performance.

Although, the 3570K is practically the same price... Might as well I guess?


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Jun 28, 2012)

get this one i you don't need the 4GB vram

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=753282


----------



## badtaylorx (Jun 29, 2012)

there are 2 levels in bf3 that wont run smooth with a 560ti....the first one where it rains and the rooftop sniping one.....other than that its smooth sailing

that being said i upgraded the 2 560ti's to an asus670.....just got the waterblocks for it.....cant wait


----------



## bagner (Jun 29, 2012)

soup:the 3570k is 10kr=1,5$ cheaper
fatal1ty39: you sure, now that i am going to buy the 670 i dont mind throwing a few $ extra for some more performance.
badtaylorx: plz reply back how its running on the 670.


----------



## bagner (Jun 29, 2012)

i have made changes to the things now and it looks like this.
http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=660227

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=649659

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=623456

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=748566

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=659605

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=618010

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=751465

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=635806

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=645800

http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=752104
the cost is 10432 DKK = 1742,82 USD
any compatibility probs or anything else ?


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 29, 2012)

Depending on how many games you play you might find that 120Gb isn't enough. The Force GT is very fast, just keep in mind that you're limiting your storage capacity. Also running it over 80% usage can degrade performance and lifespan by a lot.

Edit: Just noticed you changed to Samsung 830, I still think you're going to run out of space quickly.


----------



## bagner (Jun 29, 2012)

no prob there. i have the 120GB for windows/programs then i have 3TB to not demanding games (still like the classics) and then another ssd on 120bg for demanding games, BF3/far cry 3 and so on.


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Jun 29, 2012)

not sure if it matters but the one i posted does use the gtx680 pcb

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/img20120517180752.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/f/848/img20120517180825.jpg/

i will leave it to the experienced members to answer you.


----------



## D007 (Jun 29, 2012)

Has anyone said upgrade to the 670? Oh yea, only about a million of you..lol.. +1,000,001


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 29, 2012)

Fatal1ty39 said:


> not sure if it matters but the one i posted does use the gtx680 pcb
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/img20120517180752.jpg/
> 
> ...



Yes. The FTW edition uses the 680 PCB. If he wants to go EVGA the FTW is the solution. Reference 670 are a bit shabby.


----------



## bagner (Jun 29, 2012)

FTW edition it is. 
i will also be changing the samsung ssd to Corsair SSD Force Series 3, 120GB


----------



## bagner (Jun 29, 2012)

so i think that´s it, cant thank you guys enough. really looking forward to kicking some ass in BF3 with ultra. thanks you all so much!


----------

